# The Shotokan's Secret book



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 12, 2016)

I was curious whether anyone has found Bruce D Clayton's "Shotokan's Secrets" book to be a good read.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 14, 2016)

I found it interesting and if nothing else "sparks" some thought and ideas to play around with for application.

BUT, I do not believe his premise that those katas were all designed as bodyguard techniques.  There is too much information that karate was/is designed as a civilian self-defense art and NOT for other purposes (law enforcement, battefield, ring sport, etc.)

He also uses Shotokan katas as the template instead of going back further to the Shorin-Ryu katas that they would have come from.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 15, 2016)

punisher73 said:


> I found it interesting and if nothing else "sparks" some thought and ideas to play around with for application.
> 
> BUT, I do not believe his premise that those katas were all designed as bodyguard techniques.  There is too much information that karate was/is designed as a civilian self-defense art and NOT for other purposes (law enforcement, battefield, ring sport, etc.)
> 
> He also uses Shotokan katas as the template instead of going back further to the Shorin-Ryu katas that they would have come from.


Yes, thank you, I have not read it yet but your ideas seem on target.


----------

